# Once an Endomorph Always an Endomorph?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Are you an ectomorph, mesomorph or endomorph body type? To maximize your results, regardless of whether your goal is fat loss or muscle gain, it’s helpful to know your body type and adjust your approach according to your type. But a big question that almost no one has ever answered is, “Does your body type [...]

*Read More...*


----------

